

Dear Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos:  I’m Leaving - hariis
http://storyofstuff.org/blog/dear-jeff-bezos-im-leaving/

======
paulhauggis
Amazon is really a terrible company that should have died a horrible death
along with all of the other un-profitable companies during the late 90s.

On top of this, I don't know how they aren't getting fined by the government
for anti-competitive practices. They actively use the data from marketplace
sellers to compete by undercutting.

In many of the categories you are now required to give them all of your
supplier information. Within a short period of time after you do this, Amazon
sells the exact same product at a much lower cost. This is not a coincidence.

Policing of the marketplace is also done by bots and once you are banned,
there is really no way to talk to anyone to get your situation resolved. They
also keep all of your money for as much as 180 days. It's a slap in the face
for large sellers that are making Amazon lots of money (16%+ of every
transaction).

You also aren't allowed to have any contact information (unlike Ebay, for
instance). This means you aren't building a business at all. You are merely
selling products on behalf of Amazon. As a buyer, I find this frustrating
because in many cases, Amazon won't help the buyer and say that the
transaction is between the customer and the buyer, not Amazon itself.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
What kind of post-Reagan government cares about stopping anti-competitive
practices?

